# How do I find a Social Anxiety therapist?



## ScottK94 (Oct 22, 2015)

I have made attempts to find a therapist that specializes in treating Social Anxiety disorder in my insurance plan's provider directory listing, but I do not find anyone that does. Most therapists and psychologists will list Anxiety as a general disorder that they treat, but not specifically SA. I've seen a psychologist and a MSW that both treat anxiety issues in general, but neither really understood some of the problems specifically related to SA.


I lived in the Columbus, Ohio area and I haven't been able to find support groups here, nor mental health professionals who specifically treat SA here. Has anyone else run into this problem of not being able to find specialists in their local area? Or am I not looking in the right places?


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

Find a therapist who treats low self-esteem, which is the root cause of SAD.


----------



## ScottK94 (Oct 22, 2015)

Can you tell me more? Such as personal example of finding a therapist who treat low self esteem and how it was treated in therapy for you and what happened? Thanks!


----------

